
Keycloak – modern identity and access management through OpenID Connect - musha68k
https://github.com/keycloak/keycloak
======
musha68k
Looks like a viable and more robust alternative to what CoreOS is doing with
dex which I feel sometimes is trying a bit too hard to be everything:

[https://github.com/coreos/dex](https://github.com/coreos/dex)

Discussion and alternatives very much welcome.

Ideally it would already come with its own set of dockerfiles to generate
images to be integrated with development as well as of course deployment to
staging/production environments.

